# Holiday party orders



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

O.K. folks. I'm taking the final round of orders for Christmas parties. Deadline is Monday, December 22. Thanks to all of you who have placed your orders. I'm attaching the party menu plus a little something I do for kids parties. PM me or give me a shout. I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday season!

Merry Christmas!

Michele Kennedy 565-7246


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the PMs and the phone orders! We'll get you all taken care of. The smoker is being kicked off on Monday for the turkeys and butts. Let us know if anyone else is interested in ordering.

Merry Christmas!

Michele Kennedy 565-7246


----------

